# Normal Bump???



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

So Ryan and I don't know if the size of Lia's head bump is "normal". She's 15 weeks and I think she's going through her awkward growth phase and Ryan thinks it's a little too large. Her bump hasn't seemed this big until the last week or so. Have your puppies had this large of a bump?

-Colleen


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

My that IS a big head bump!
I would recommend asking your breeder, as s/he would know the lines and how they grow and develop as puppies (hopefully). Perhaps they can give some insight.
If not, I'm not sure what I'd do. I'd probably hold off on any vet type thing until I had other concerns coupled with it. Such as other signs of head trauma (seizure, shaking, head bobbing etc).


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I remember laughing with my boyfriend at Mischa because she was a 'conehead'. She's at 12 weeks now and it definitely is not as pronounced as Lia's. 

I would do what vizslandobes suggest and speak to your breeder first. It could also just be a hematoma, which is a bruise with swelling that will eventually go away. Puppies are always bumping into stuff, especially vizsla puppies with their gangly legs and growth spurts.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but noticing this same bump with Ruby. She is almost 6 months. Did anyone find out what caused this? It just showed up out of nowhere but she had quite a growth spurt recently.


----------



## Papaguru (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't want to necropost here, but just my pup has the same kind of lump on her head. It doesn't bother her, and he is active, playful, etc. 

She is 16 weeks, and close in age to Ryan's pup.


----------



## jdog6973 (Dec 22, 2018)

I was just wondering if the head bump went away? Our 5-month-old Vizsla developed a head bump and just wondering if this is a growing up thing or we should have it looked at?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does the lump appear to be filled with fluid?
I would guess your pup knocked it's head really hard.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

No, that is absolutely not normal! Call your vet, call the breeder.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanColleenLia said:


> So Ryan and I don't know if the size of Lia's head bump is "normal". She's 15 weeks and I think she's going through her awkward growth phase and Ryan thinks it's a little too large. Her bump hasn't seemed this big until the last week or so. Have your puppies had this large of a bump?
> 
> -Colleen


Is it soft? Hard? Some dogs develop hematoma or something like fluid build up when colliding with hard objects. I suggest a visit to your vet to rule out serious issues.


----------



## jdog6973 (Dec 22, 2018)

She is acting normal, but yes we emailed our vet the pictures over the weekend, and she is going in tomorrow. I will let you know what the results are. The lump is soft with a hard ridge down the middle from front to back.


----------



## jdog6973 (Dec 22, 2018)

The vet believes that it is an organizing subperiosteal hematoma. He will be sending the slides from the serosanguinous fluid that he pulled off the lump to a specialist for further review. 
cytology=nearly 100% RBC, few small lymphocytes with a granular background


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

jdog6973 said:


> The vet believes that it is an organizing subperiosteal hematoma. He will be sending the slides from the serosanguinous fluid that he pulled off the lump to a specialist for further review.
> cytology=nearly 100% RBC, few small lymphocytes with a granular background


Hoping it's nothing serious. Sending prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## failstone (Sep 4, 2018)

My puppy is starting to get a noticeable bump as well. I thought it was just bone, but it seems to have a soft part too. Maybe a hematoma from hitting her head on a chair or table.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

failstone said:


> My puppy is starting to get a noticeable bump as well. I thought it was just bone, but it seems to have a soft part too. Maybe a hematoma from hitting her head on a chair or table.


Do a cold compress and hopefully it goes down. Consult your vet if it has not gone down in a couple of days.


----------



## failstone (Sep 4, 2018)

riley455 said:


> Do a cold compress and hopefully it goes down. Consult your vet if it has not gone down in a couple of days.


That's my plan. We're heading to the vet soon for tick medication anyways so I'll bring it up then.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

All the V's I have known as Pups.... grow into their head bump... is sapose to be a sign of intelligence... so I've heard.

Zeke's Head bump grew a Mohawk... Go figure, but he is a WH.... 
Max is smooth with a big head bump, but he was so skinny... once he muscled up, his head bump just vanished.... 

I also think it is an age thing... puppies = goofy head bumps... mature dogs... look normal...

Just saying!


----------

